# Zaph/Parts Express ZDT3.5



## WLDock

I am thinking of building the Zaph ZDT3.5 towers and wondered if anyone else out there has built them or thinking about it?

http://zaphaudio.com./ZDT3.5.html
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=zdt35

I tend to like large towers and want good clean output....this seems like a cost effective way to go vs. dreaming about building a Seas or Scan set? The curves look nice.


----------



## saMxp

That does look very nice. $370 for all components is smokin. Are those $4 tweeters going to hold it up?


----------



## ErinH

Looks nice.

I have to admit, though, that I wouldn't want to put that crossover together. I have no skillz in solder.


----------



## MiniVanMan

saMxp said:


> Are those $4 tweeters going to hold it up?



Yes!


----------



## mavster

i'm actually considering it very much, the only issue with is...

is that "Zaph" says the build is only suited for a 4ohm final load...which raises an issue about running these off a common receiver...


----------



## GenPac

I recently purchased a set of towers for L/R stereo duty... I was considering a DIY job but I have Zero woodworking skills although I am adept at soldering.

I opted for some pre-fabricated towers from Sony, SS-F7000
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&productId=8198552921665089269&langId=-1

Not trying to dissuade you, just pointing out an option.

Don't let the low price fool you, they work real well for HT duty and the bass-reflex cabinets enhance the sub-bass well.


----------



## Ga foo 88

I would probably just do the waveguide build or pick a set of towers with some 8s like something off of www.htguide.com , they have plenty of stuff using dayton reference speakers. Take notice I have heard none of these, but that design just seems complicated, and I would rather have 8s if I was gonna do towers like that.


----------



## Spasticteapot

mavster said:


> i'm actually considering it very much, the only issue with is...
> 
> is that "Zaph" says the build is only suited for a 4ohm final load...which raises an issue about running these off a common receiver...


If your receiver cannot handle a 4-ohm load, get a better receiver. There's no point in using $1,000 speakers with a $50 stereo. (I've yet to hear them, but I would wager that you'd need to spend at least a grand to match the ZDTs in quality.)



GenPac said:


> Don't let the low price fool you, they work real well for HT duty and the bass-reflex cabinets enhance the sub-bass well.


The ZDT's are in an entirely different category from the Sony towers, which feature flimsy woofers and an absolutely horrendous tweeter. It's a bit like comparing a Fiat 124 against a Ferrari F430 Spyder - they're both open-top sports cars made by the same company, but that's where the similarities end.



saMxp said:


> That does look very nice. $370 for all components is smokin. Are those $4 tweeters going to hold it up?


Those $4 tweeters are quite good, providing that you don't use them below 3khz. A 3.5khz or higher crossover point is recommended. The RS52s will work up to 6khz.


----------



## Pseudonym

due to their slim design and low dollar final value, my father and i are considering these as an HT LR project.


----------



## mavster

Spasticteapot said:


> If your receiver cannot handle a 4-ohm load, get a better receiver. There's no point in using $1,000 speakers with a $50 stereo. (I've yet to hear them, but I would wager that you'd need to spend at least a grand to match the ZDTs in quality.)


Care to provide a list of recievers that can be purchased brand new from retailers?


----------



## BCF150

mavster, if you are looking for a stereo receiver you can check out these:

Onkyo : TX-8222 or TX-8522
Harmon Kardon: HK3485, HK3490
Yamaha: RX-797, RX-397

Also if your budget is higher, check out:

Outlaw Audio
NAD

These are some that I came across while looking for my new receiver.


----------



## mavster

OK How about a 5.1 Capable Reciever that can support a 4ohm load?


----------



## BCF150

Well, I don't have a need for a 5.1 receiver, so I can't name any models. My suggestion would be to search the websites of the manufacturer's I mentioned for the stereo receivers and see if they offer a 4ohm capable 5.1 receiver. I"m fairly certain that NAD would offer one.


----------



## s10scooter

Has anyone built these yet? That crossover looks difficult.


----------



## backwoods

replied to the pm.

biggest thing in the xover build is, make sure to lay them out before ever touching the glue or the iron. Don't move forward till you are positive you are ready.

Maybe I should put together some build pics of these. That's the one thing zaph really didn't spend much time on, but I don't think it was intended as a first ever exercise.


oh, by the way, that is a FINE tweeter. Absolute steal for the price!

Absolute pain in the ass to install though...


----------



## ErinH

I want to see pics!


----------



## t3sn4f2

mavster said:


> Care to provide a list of recievers that can be purchased brand new from retailers?


Just don't push it as hard as you would with 8 ohm speakers and most any receiver is 4 ohm stable. If they tell you not to connect a 4 ohms speaker to it, it's only to protect themselves from careless or uninformed users. Expect 3dB less from them and you're good to go.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Spasticteapot said:


> *Those $4 tweeters are quite good*, providing that you don't use them below 3khz. A 3.5khz or higher crossover point is recommended. The RS52s will work up to 6khz.



Especially when you follow the max power recommendation of this design, plus the fact that the max output limited by the RS52 max output at this designs HP frequency slope. A limit that you don't get in a 2-way since the woofer can handle relatively more power increasing the max output to a level the smaller tweeter can't handle, especially if you put a HP on the 2-way while using it with a sub.


----------



## 60ndown

GenPac said:


> I recently purchased a set of towers for L/R stereo duty... I was considering a DIY job but I have Zero woodworking skills although I am adept at soldering.
> 
> I opted for some pre-fabricated towers from Sony, SS-F7000
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&productId=8198552921665089269&langId=-1
> 
> Not trying to dissuade you, just pointing out an option.
> 
> Don't let the low price fool you, they work real well for HT duty and the bass-reflex cabinets enhance the sub-bass well.


im with you, why spend time and energy building something that wont look as good or sound as good, sure sony has some haters but theyve been around a long time. i like sony products.

for a serious dedicated listening set maybe not, but for 3 bills bet they do a lot, they sure look clean


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

60ndown said:


> im with you, why spend time and energy building something that wont look as good or sound as good, sure sony has some haters but theyve been around a long time. i like sony products.
> 
> for a serious dedicated listening set maybe not, but for 3 bills bet they do a lot, they sure look clean


meh i'm not high on sorny but am going with jbl venue series for my fronts, mains, rears, and center. will most likely get a pair of the 8" towers eventually since i can fit them now and use the 5" 2-ways i already have for rears. anyway, being burned out on the diy thingy>me:blush:


----------



## s10scooter

I am gonna call PE tomorrow to see if they build xovers.


----------



## Ga foo 88

I think madisound builds x-overs, both them and PE have support forums where you can ask around.


----------



## 60ndown

Hillbilly SQ said:


> meh i'm not high on sorny but am going with jbl venue series for my fronts, mains, rears, and center. will most likely get a pair of the 8" towers eventually since i can fit them now and use the 5" 2-ways i already have for rears. anyway, being burned out on the diy thingy>me:blush:


i bet if we stacked a set of $300 sony, jbl, polk, pioneer towers against each other

it would be hard to pick the better.


----------



## Pseudonym

s10scooter said:


> I am gonna call PE tomorrow to see if they build xovers.


they wont. i emailed them asking about this and was told they dont offer this service.


----------



## s10scooter

Ga foo 88 said:


> I think madisound builds x-overs, both them and PE have support forums where you can ask around.


I wonder if madisound would support PE products though. Although I could just send them a diagram perhaps.


----------



## s10scooter

Also, I am wondering if it is that necessary that the xover be actually inside the enclosure. I know it "looks" better, but it may be easier to assemble on a piece of 1/8 plywood outside the box....at least for a first practice.


----------



## backwoods

yep, you can build them outside the tower, or just lengthen the sides to overlap the rear of the enclosure, then mount the ply with the xover back there. Then you have the entire height of the enclosure, and you can't see the passives from the front/sides.

You can just send the diagram of the passive to madisound, and they will build it. You don't need to send them any products.

I was hoping to do build picks, but some conductors are on b/o from PE, so I will have to see if I can get them locally. 

As far as comparing the jbl/sony/pioneers to diy. There really is no comparison. You cannot buy anything under ~$1200 that can beat just about any diy design. 

I'd take the zdt's over the low end paradigms and put them near the low end b&w's. All for less the $700 for the pair. And that is assuming you get the xovers built by some one else. DIY it completely, and these guys are under $500 depending on the type of wood. 

Current set was made out of mdf, covered in cherry ply. All the ply I use (oak, cherry..etc) I get free from local builders. I do some side work for them, and cut them deals on building HT rooms, and they supply me with all their leftover lumber that I could want, even from kitchen cabinets.


----------



## BlackLac

Me and my buddy built one of these for his garage, except we used the Dayton Classic tweet (which I don't see on their site now) and one of their 3 way crossovers. It sounds pretty damn good for not having a custom xover. We were both happy.

That Dayton Midrange is a beast.


----------



## backwoods

BlackLac said:


> Me and my buddy built one of these for his garage, except we used the Dayton Classic tweet (which I don't see on their site now) and one of their 3 way crossovers. It sounds pretty damn good for not having a custom xover. We were both happy.
> 
> That Dayton Midrange is a beast.


all the love comes from the custom xover...

After spending more time with them. I'd take them over all prefab towers below 2.5k. 

I'd still take a set of ML's I think in their place, but nothing from b&W, paradigm...etc. Of the traditional towers, these will beat any affordable prefab.

Would you guys be interested in a marked out pcb board? Kinda like the br-1 kit?


----------



## niceguy

Madisound will build xovers....IIRC, I paid about $40 for a LARGE pair (think mounting in shoe boxes) when adapting some Koda xovers for my Peerless drivers....

You'll have to tell them what you want....don't see why they wouldn't duplicate a PE design for you. PE might email you a schematic..they sent me a few a couple of years back....

BTW, I love my JBL L880s...now to replace the 10" HT sub w/a custom AA Atlas 12" setup...


----------

